# Are You A Halloweenie?



## maui (Oct 15, 2008)

not me, no sireee, I like to scar kids and adults !!!!


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

LOL.
I used to know a few.
And I was considered the neighborhood "Halloween Freak"
I was always the opposite.

And who does'nt enjoy a good scare?


----------

